# Business Idea Car Parts and Valeting



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

A friend of mine come to me with an idea, he said that I am thinking of a change from an office job to doing two hobbies which I enjoy. I was thinking of offering a service which done the following:

car breakage parts - specifically one or two brands of car not sure
car valeting
selling cars
The idea was to sell and stock say Mini model r50 also thinking that he could offer car valeting, and also service/sell cars. I am just after an idea of whether its too ambitious or too many options. Any ideas/advise welcome.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There's already loads of people doing both. 

Not sure I'd fancy selling parts from broken cars on eBay. I can see that kind of business hit hard with issues. Many parts might not function correctly and raise claims. There will also be far too many people trying it on too as you'll struggle to prove that the item you sent didn't arrive faulty. They'll send you the faulty one back.

Also many cars are difficult to get right. Many cars of the same model use different parts to each other. 


Car washing is a piece of **** though. :lol:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

You could say that though, with any car breaker company. I think if you stuck to one model of car then it would be okay. I have bought quite a few car parts off ebay for my car, they all worked fine. you could buy a part from the scrappy and then say its faulty, thats why there are such things as disclaimers.

Its just an idea, and my friend is looking for ideas.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

People behave very differently over the Internet than face to face. It's easy to complain, moan and be dishonest when you don't have to face a person and can hide behind a keyboard. They'll also have paypal siding with them from eBay transactions.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

That is true, but then I doubt anyone would buy a part, then say its faulty, and pay postage to send it back. It also depends what the part is, if you are upfront and honest in the adverts then I can see a problem. I used to sell all kinds of electrical cable, lights, and a lot of expensive electrical items such as multifunctional testers etc. not one thing was sent back. I think with any service people are always quick to complain and get money off etc. But you could say that about anything in the service industry, or anything you buy online. No one can guarantee anything when its been posted.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

To make decent money in car breaking and to do it commercial, it is a big investment, especially if you specialised in one model / make.
So you need a big commercial premises, and the correct licences.
To break one car now and than doesn't make any regular income.

We use to break Mazda RX7 and did most weeks 4-5, mainly imported from Germany and Japan.
Certain parts make decent money, certain parts make very good money but can lay on the shell for month at a time. 
You also need an outlet for your fluids, e.g engine oil, cooling fluid, brake fluid etc.
Chemical storage and an extreme knowledge of that model, customers phone with the most fantastic description, and you have to make sure you send them what they need.
You need knowledge of price of new parts to make your price etc.
It can be very good business but the hours investment is massive.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for that. I will let my friend know. I know he has started looking at premises, just to gain an idea. He is wiling to put in the work. Does he need any licences etc?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

RDB85 said:


> Thanks for that. I will let my friend know. I know he has started looking at premises, just to gain an idea. He is wiling to put in the work. Does he need any licences etc?


As Caledoniandream mentions, you need a licence which you have to apply to your local council for.

There are some very strict rules and regulations around motor salvage with hefty fines for non compliance.

Insurance for breakers isn't cheap either and again there lots of specific conditions and requirements.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

There are all sorts of applications needed for such premises as already stated - any premises may need additional work initially to comply both on safety, security and environmental grounds.

There already exist several MINI specific breakers, so he'd have immediate competition. Pattern parts suppliers and prices might also mean there's not much profit in it for him.

A good luck up for parts is www.realoem.com

either search by vehicle vin (last 7 digit search) or through the model type, year selections.

He might want to look at the cost of buying a 'test car' from salvage auction, and see what he can achieve with a small single project. With used cars now in the 2k-3k range he's not going to achieve big bucks for seats or interior from buyers looking to improve a lower spec car - they just won't invest/pay a lot ona low value car. Set of tidy condition alloys and legal tyres is ca £90-130 dependent on style/size. Its barely worth the time and effort removing them , cleaning them, selling and shipping.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks I will tell him. Looks like it's going to be quite expensive initially for all the licences etc. A test car would be good idea.


----------

